# Looking to join a game in Cedar Rapids, IA or Iowa City



## Videssian (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi!

Do you have an open spot in your 3E campaign?  And is this grand adventure in the Cedar Rapids or Iowa City area?  If so, I'd like to join..

I'm a longtime D&D player of the not-so ancient age of 35, and very easy to get along with.. 
if this sounds good to you, post here or send me an email,and we'll discuss it further.

Gregg Macdonald
greggm2000@yahoo.com


----------



## Idayen Relanite (Aug 2, 2002)

i'de be interested, i'm from Cedar Rapids. I like to play elven clerics, i normaly play my cleric like a palsdine, of course i can heal much better, but still about as hard. I like to help out any way i can. I'll DM or be a player. i can shuffle times around for just about any day of the week 6:30 on, except mondays and wednesdays, and i have 3 weekends out of the month open.


----------



## Idayen Relanite (Aug 6, 2002)

come on, how on earth cna the 2nd  and 3rd largest cities in iowa combined only have 2 people into D&D on this site.


----------



## Videssian (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, looks like from the lack of replies that there isn't an open game right now.. anyone willing to start one?  I'd volunteer, but I know from the start that I'm a lousy DM.. (I know the rules well, but I can't invent a story worth a damn).  

Volunteers?


----------



## Nail (Sep 11, 2002)

Videssian said:
			
		

> *Well, looks like from the lack of replies that there isn't an open game right now.. anyone willing to start one?  I'd volunteer, but I know from the start that I'm a lousy DM.. (I know the rules well, but I can't invent a story worth a damn).
> 
> Volunteers? *




Heh.  Not yet.....

FWIW, I'll throw my hat in this thread too.  I'm not entirely sure I've got time in my schedule yet.....but who knows.....

I've been gaming since 1982 or so, but I haven't played much in the last 3 to 4 years...so my 3e knowledge might be a bit shaky around th' edges.    But....I read PC's and Wulf's story hour!  Does that count as 3e knowledge?  :^>  I prefer to DM, tho' playing ain't half-bad.

I've met Videssian 'fore OL, but not Idayen Relanite.  Yer a lurker, or jus' new to th' boards?



> _Originally posted by Idayen Relanite_*
> come on, how on earth cna the 2nd and 3rd largest cities in iowa combined only have 2 people into D&D on this site.*




Corn, I.R.    Watchin' it grow is a major pass-time around here.  If we could only convince some potential gamers to combine their corn-watchin' wit' their D&D, we'd have a whole bunch of gamers.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 12, 2002)

I feel your pain   Tho' I also live in Iowa I'm way far away from CR.  Tho' I have folks that live only an hour away.  My point was to you have you talked to anyone involved with the fellowship of the blade?  That is the IC LG group if I remember from my short stint as a LG player   I would think the university town would be the place to look.  Anyway I hope you find what you're looking for.  If not I've got a PbEM starting Oct 1st for those that might like to explore Midwest sensebilities in the World of Greyhawk (ends shameless plug)

Good Luck!


----------



## Idayen Relanite (Sep 25, 2002)

OMG, lol nail.   ...Have you watched the corn lately?
you never said when you lived? if near enough to cedar rapids, or Iowa city, then 1 more and i would say 4 is enough to start a group? What do you guys think? or want to wait for 5? and who would DM? i can dm, but I'm currently Dming an online game, don't have time to prepare as much as i should for that game, so i wouldn't recommend me DMing.

I come and go as my time becomes more or less open. I DM an online game mondays if anyone is interested FYI.(link below)


----------

